# Sticky  Difficult time for rescue organizations



## Max & Rocky

The following message is from Mary Palmer at NCMR.

QUOTE


> In the last 3 months Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc, has put out over <strike>$20,000</strike> $25,000+ in veterinary costs. We still have outstanding bills coming in. We are hoping that enough donations will come in to help off set some of these costs. We know this is a difficult time all across the country, but unless we get support for the dog loving community we will not be able to continue to provide the very best care possible for our precious little dogs. Please, please look into your hearts, every donation helps no matter how large or small. Thank you for considering to support Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.
> Mary Palmer, President
> 
> http://malteserescue.homestead.com/[/B]


I am also reminded that NCMR can accept donations other than money. For instance, every year or so we seem to get new cell phones (about the time I learn how to actually use the old one), so we have bundled up our old ones and will be shipping them out.


Many thanks for your donation. No matter what the size, your gift is greatly appreciated and it helps us continue to rescue these sweet little dogs in need. We are an approved 501©(3) charity and therefore your gifts are tax deductible.


----------



## aggiemom99

Filled out form for my donation from my Lexie and Krystal who have never known anything but :heart: . They also accept Paypal.


----------



## revakb2

I just send in what I could. There are so many beautiful, needy pups out there. I can't take care of them all, but I hope to be able to make a difference for some of these wonderful angels.


----------



## joyomom

Being blessed with two sweethearts :heart: :heart: I feel so grateful rayer: so I just made my donation via paypal.

Thanks to all who do the rescue work for these little babies! :ThankYou:


----------



## joyomom

Bibidi Babidi Boo ~ Bump ~ Bump ~ bump


----------



## Starsmom

Here's how EVERYONE can help, and it doesn'r co$t anything but time:  

CONTEST TO HELP YOUR FAV SHELTER...


----------



## kathym

I just donated .If we all give a little it will make a difference..


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 18 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831244


> Here's how EVERYONE can help, and it doesn'r co$t anything but time:
> 
> CONTEST TO HELP YOUR FAV SHELTER...[/B]



I've been doing that everyday for quite a few months. Just click to give, click to close it and delete. Takes no time at all.
I will give my donation to NC Maltese now.


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (kathym @ Sep 18 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831305


> I just donated .If we all give a little it will make a difference..[/B]



QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 18 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831310


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 18 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831244





> Here's how EVERYONE can help, and it doesn't co$t anything but time:
> 
> CONTEST TO HELP YOUR FAV SHELTER...[/B]



I've been doing that everyday for quite a few months. Just click to give, click to close it and delete. Takes no time at all.
I will give my donation to NC Maltese now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was very generous of each of you to donate. :ThankYou: I do not want any misunderstandings here. I was just making it a point that people could help by VOTING for NCMR in the contest. I truly believe we SM'ers could get that $100,000 prize for Edie at Americn Maltese Rescue or for Mary at Northcenetral Maltese Rescue if every one of us would click and vote every day until the contest ends. There is a separate thread (CONTEST TO HELP YOUR FAV SHELTER...) just referring the contest, but I saw this thread and thought tying the contest into it would be a good thing to do. Many want to help but do not have the resources during this economic down turn, so a simple click, and daily vote would go far. :biggrin:


----------



## bellapuppy

Gift cards for food, etc. for Petco, Petsmart for $5.00 (*or more*) would be a WONDERFUL gift to our resident Rescues and Fosters. If EVERY member here gave a $5.00 gift card it would add up to a lot of food or whatever, needed items, for these adorable babies. How much do we all spend on candy and "stuff" at Christmas? That could translate to full fluff butt tummies. It is hard for almost all of us right now and we all see how many fluffs are being dumped at shelters because of it. $5.00 is a drop in the bucket, perhaps, but it all adds up and it will help ease the burden of the fosters and rescues. Just a suggestion for something for all of us parents of spoiled rotten Maltese to do for the others who have not been spoiled rotten but abused or neglected. My girls, Trixie Rose and Maggie Bella are going to donate a $5.00 gift card each to Edie's rescue. Who is on your fluff butt's Christmas gift list?


----------



## Moxie'smom

I just donated too for Moxie and I. Paypal is a good thing.


----------



## allheart

*In honour of all at SM for your kindness and love*

See new post 


Max & Rocky said:


> The following message is from Mary Palmer at NCMR.
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> I am also reminded that NCMR can accept donations other than money. For instance, every year or so we seem to get new cell phones (about the time I learn how to actually use the old one), so we have bundled up our old ones and will be shipping them out.
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your donation. No matter what the size, your gift is greatly appreciated and it helps us continue to rescue these sweet little dogs in need. We are an approved 501©(3) charity and therefore your gifts are tax deductible.


----------



## MozartsMom

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (www.scmradoption.com) a 501 c 3 charity, is also struggling financially. We need your help! Our intake is very high and our bank account is rapidly (alarmingly) being depleted. 

I have never seen so many dogs Maltese needing rescue. It is overwhelming some days. There are high numbers of requests weekly to _'please take my dog'_. People needing to move or losing their jobs are heartbroken,but must surrender their pet & a rescue is the better option to a shelter! 

Often, there are older dogs with health issues, but still deserving of a good home. Breeders, too, are shedding excess breeder dogs and we have many retired breeders. We have been treating at least 6 heartworm positive dogs, have about 3 dogs with one eye only, one diabetic dog etc. We need donations, foster homes & adopters! Please consider supporting SCMR. 

However, there are many great Maltese available in rescue currently if you would like to adopt! We even have *PUPPIES available.* Moonshine is just about 4 1/2 month old & Lightning is about 11-12 months. These babies have beautiful coat texture & move like well built show dogs. They are fully vetted and have super temperments. Check out Moonshine & Lightning on our web site Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Moonshine ( TN ) Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Lightning ( TN )

Please check out our dogs. ADOPT? Foster with us? Donate! Any amount is appreciated, any support in no matter what form is appreciated. Help us help these dogs! With the holidays coming up, consider making a donation as a gift, in honor of a friend or relative. We will send the honored family a card acknowledging your gift. Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Holiday Gift Donation

To read a few our most recent newsletter: http://www.scmradoption.com/Oct2010Newsletter.pdf

Thank you for loving this wonderful breed and all that you do to help them 


Mary Dube'
Co - Founder
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, a 501 c3 charity

SCMR
P.O. Box 2005
Chattanooga, TN 37409​


----------



## michellerobison

NCMR, I donated,I didn't put any specific name,I read Rosie's story and Micheals too. Broke my heart. I'm sure they'll put the $$ to the best use... Kissies and hugs to the fluffs.

SCMR,on my donate list next week,love to the fluffs,a little bit of help is coming.

I have a couple mobile phones I have to dig up,I'll send one to each of you,as soon as I find them. Can old I-phones be recycled?


----------



## Snowbody

MozartsMom said:


> Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (www.scmradoption.com) a 501 c 3 charity, is also struggling financially. We need your help! Our intake is very high and our bank account is rapidly (alarmingly) being depleted.
> 
> I have never seen so many dogs Maltese needing rescue. It is overwhelming some days. There are high numbers of requests weekly to _'please take my dog'_. People needing to move or losing their jobs are heartbroken,but must surrender their pet & a rescue is the better option to a shelter!
> 
> Often, there are older dogs with health issues, but still deserving of a good home. Breeders, too, are shedding excess breeder dogs and we have many retired breeders. We have been treating at least 6 heartworm positive dogs, have about 3 dogs with one eye only, one diabetic dog etc. We need donations, foster homes & adopters! Please consider supporting SCMR.
> 
> However, there are many great Maltese available in rescue currently if you would like to adopt! We even have *PUPPIES available.* Moonshine is just about 4 1/2 month old & Lightning is about 11-12 months. These babies have beautiful coat texture & move like well built show dogs. They are fully vetted and have super temperments. Check out Moonshine & Lightning on our web site Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Moonshine ( TN ) Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Lightning ( TN )
> 
> Please check out our dogs. ADOPT? Foster with us? Donate! Any amount is appreciated, any support in no matter what form is appreciated. Help us help these dogs! With the holidays coming up, consider making a donation as a gift, in honor of a friend or relative. We will send the honored family a card acknowledging your gift. Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Holiday Gift Donation
> 
> To read a few our most recent newsletter: http://www.scmradoption.com/Oct2010Newsletter.pdf
> 
> Thank you for loving this wonderful breed and all that you do to help them
> 
> 
> Mary Dube'
> Co - Founder
> Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, a 501 c3 charity
> 
> SCMR
> P.O. Box 2005
> Chattanooga, TN 37409​


Mary 
I wanted to donate to SCMR for my SS as one of his/her gifts. How would we let you know to hold the acknowledgement card until after Secret Santa gifts go out so it doesn't spoil the surprise?


----------



## MozartsMom

*Secret Santa donation- supporting SCMR*

If you donate by check, put a sticky note on the check & indicate IMPORTANT Do not send the gift acknowledgement out until _________ date, THIS IS A SECRET SANTA gift. Do the same if you are donating online using Pay Pal, just indicate that in the spoecial instructions field. Then of course indicate: Send gift donation announcement to: & provide name / address. Be sure to give us a way to follow up & contact you if we have any questions.

Thank you for considering a donation to support our efforts! Every donation is greatly appreciated!

Mary Dube'
Co-Founder SCMR
www.scmradoption.com


----------



## Snowbody

MozartsMom said:


> If you donate by check, put a sticky note on the check & indicate IMPORTANT Do not send the gift acknowledgement out until _________ date, THIS IS A SECRET SANTA gift. Do the same if you are donating online using Pay Pal, just indicate that in the spoecial instructions field. Then of course indicate: Send gift donation announcement to: & provide name / address. Be sure to give us a way to follow up & contact you if we have any questions.
> 
> Thank you for considering a donation to support our efforts! Every donation is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Mary Dube'
> Co-Founder SCMR
> www.scmradoption.com


Thanks!!


----------

